# Does anyone use Zoloft for the Energy boost?



## asdf123 (Mar 27, 2006)

Or any other Anti-Depressants for energy? Combat laziness?
I tapered off Zoloft a few months ago and now I begin to feel lazy. 
But when I'm on Zoloft, I sleep less, have more energy, etc. 
I'm thinking of going back onto it, even though I don't need it for depression anymore. Any comments?


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Does the zoloft help for anxiety? Anxiety/stress can wear people out and cause fatigue.

Fatigue is a symptom of depression too of course. My initial thought is if that it doesn't make much sense to take zoloft _solely_ for the energy... you should make sure there is not a physical explanation (diet, exercise,sleep problems, etc.) On the other hand, you might be slightly depressed and not realize it. People manifest depression in different ways.

Not sure if this helps. By the way, wellbutrin is especially good for energy... but if zoloft works for you then there's no reason to change medication.


----------



## MapleLeaf (Nov 7, 2007)

I am on Zoloft.
It did not help me for axiety... but i helped me for depression. I have a lot more energy... but i also feel jumpy and i am trembling and sweating more.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

an antidepressant med will stimulate one but sedate another


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

MapleLeaf said:


> I am on Zoloft.
> It did not help me for axiety... but i helped me for depression. I have a lot more energy... but i also feel jumpy and i am trembling and sweating more.


same


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No AD has ever stimulated me (nor sedated me either). Even Wellbutrin @ 450 mg produced no noticeable effect.


----------



## asdf123 (Mar 27, 2006)

wow... i log on here for the first time in months and i see my 2007 thread still alive. Awesome!


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

We never forget.


----------

